# Which Cage?



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

Out of the 2, would anyone say either is "better" than the other for my 2 rats?

Jenny Rat Cage: Great Deals on Small Animal Cages at zooplus

or

Great Deals on Small Animal Cages at Zooplus: Tom Rat Cage

Hardly anything in it size wise., just 7quid. lol

if people have either one of these, pics of what you've done with it??
Wouldn't mind seeing either/both with all the bedding, play things, food stuffs etc in there. And rat(s) of course 

My 2 boys will be getting a new house end of the month. I might use the current one in conjunction, make a little bridge out of wire mesh betten the new, and the current smaller one. Maybe using the one they got now as a mess-mall.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

i've ended up going for a jenny purely as the website that i got the cage from had an offer on and because i'm a member of a rat forum i got ten percent discount off everything haha plus its bigger than the freddy. although my eventual plan is to put the freddy on top and make one big tower.

The jenny's door access is a bit of a bugger so i'm getting the other half to cut some larger doors into the cage for access, as they're in bloody daft places to start with.

the toms got a lovely big door for access. 

both cages share the same problems though and thats in regards to the bars.they go rusty very easily apparantly as they're chrome coated.

I read on the fancy rats forum though that you can use a couple of cans of plasticote to rectify this..


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

That's a good point about the doors on the jenny, they are about the same as the current cage, getting the guys out can be a task some times.
Only benefit would be, easier to make that connecting tube I meantioned.

Sound's like, if they had been the same price you'd have gone with the second one? the "tom rat cage" one?

Got pics of your jenny cage? As I said, be cool to see these 2 cages with all the kit in them (Would give a clearer idea of exactley how much space the beasts would have too).


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Ive found the access on the Tom cage is loads better than the jenny, the Tom also has coated bars, the jenny rusts and corrodes with rat pee and cleaning really quick.

Hope this helps


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

I got the jenny for xmas one year and by the following xmas I had another, I really didnt I really didnt like it at all.Access was difficult sometimes esp when trying to catch 5 boys.The bars did rust quick and it was a total pain to clean
Pet Cages Product
I went with this one and absolutly loved it that when I start keeping rats again im getting it stright away.I just covered the floors with some laminate flooring we had lying around plus the whole thing comes apart for cleaning plus point is my local pet shop ordered mine for me and it only cost £45
I didnt keep 5 in here by the way, it was when my boys were in pairs, it was really easy to hang things and I took the doors off and made it so they opened out and down to make little platforms for them, they would stand there and wait for treats lol
They have the larger size up on offer at the mo its really good as I paid £71 for that size


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

from the sounds of it I'd be better off with the tom rat cage. Unless anything else crops up in one of the pet shops here


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

no no wouldn't have gone for the tom cage at all.

the website i use equinecaninefeline didn't sell it to start with, the other cages they sold were what i'd call retirement or nursing cages or huge towers for like 9+ rats (don't have room for that sort of thing)

I thought the freddy was a really good size and is a cracking cage if you only have 2 or 3 rats. but i'm hoping to get some more and take in some rescues, so it wouldn't have been large enough for me


Savic Freddy 2 Cage : Ferret : Rat < really good cage for the smaller keeper


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

and speaking of rehomes ended up picking up two dumbo girlies today, just got in :shock:

I like the fact that with the jenny u can stack a freddy right on top. As obscure as that sounds. Other halfs gonna put the new doors in at the weekend so that should make the world of difference..ratties love their new cage at any extent.

But if you've only got the two and aren't planning on anymore i can't recommend the freddy enough, everyone i've spoken to says it's a fantastic cage. great access, plenty of room, coated bars etc


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a Jenny cage with my girls in it i dont seem to have a problem the bars rusting but do find the doors are a bit awkwardly placed butthe large on on the top does help when getting them in and out etc and the small ones at the side i use to give them treats from so they cant escape lol. I dotn have a very clear picture of the cage with the girls in but here is one picture i have of oneof the rats and cage.










Hope that helps
Sam


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

couple of cages on here and dirt cheap

Things To Treat Your Rodents Too !!!!!!


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow look how cheap they are even after you add vat


----------



## sjay (Dec 17, 2007)

well I would say the Jenny cage is the best. Here is a great one http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/87712-jenny-rat-cage-sale-norfolk.html looks fantastic! :blush: :lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

There are critter 3's on ebay for £49.99.
The critter 2 in only £37 I think.

Personally I odn'tlike the critters though, I have a critter one, the bases aren't deep enough and the shelves are mesh so you have to cover them.

Here's my cage. It is only £89 on ebay at the moment. Or one very similar. A bit overload for two though.









It now has hammocks and tunnels in. The jeans were just a temporary thing until everything caem. The rats loved them though as they could 'slide' down the legs.


----------

